# Asmodus Battery Analyzer D500-TY



## Rob Fisher (8/10/18)

I have wanted one of these goodies for a while and when I spotted the Asmodus Battery Analyzer D500-TY on the Capital Vapes website I jumped at it. Had a bit of a fail this morning when I opened it and found it had a USA plug... went to the local Build It and got an adapter. Boom! Sorted! Now I guess I need to read the little manual that it came with to work out what I can do with it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/10/18)

Hi @Rob Fisher .

I'm afraid you may not like the review of the product which I'm going to link below.

The review is by Richard Ng ( Peg) of Pegasus Vapor Academy. Peg was a well-known reviewer in the early days of vaping. My understanding is that he stepped away from reviewing because very few new products were truly innovative and he felt that he was just repeating himself. 

He brought out his own battery line and is still around (there was a rumor that he had died). His views on battery safety are well respected and I have heard Battery Mooch refer to him on several occasions.

I am only giving a brief background on Peg as he is no longer active on YouTube.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/10/18)

Thanks @Puff the Magic Dragon it seems I bought a piece of crap!.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @Puff the Magic Dragon it seems I bought a piece of crap!.



Sorry for being the one to tell you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

